# 80% of ecig users quit smoking cigarettes in survey of 19000 participants



## Gizmo (21/10/13)

A worldwide survey of more than 19,000 e-cigarette users, performed by our group, found that 80% of participants quit smoking, while cigarette consumption went down from 20 to 7 cigarettes per day (median values) in those who continued to smoke (unpublished data).
http://www.bmj.com/content/347/bmj.f5780/rr/664916

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

This is proof that ecigs works better than anything else out there. Yet we are not allowed to use this as a marketing angle, in fear that they will regulate it as medicine.


----------

